# ROTP ACCEPTANCE



## navygravy (7 Feb 2009)

just wondering if anyone knew how successful I will be in getting into the ROTP program. (perhaps someone who is a recruiter who is on this forum can best help, but I do want everyones advice)

I currently am in my 3rd of 5 (maybe 5 1/2) of school. I'm getting my BA in Political Science currently at Dalhousie, however I am transferring to another school next year. I currently have a 2.3 GPA, looks like it will be around 2.5 by the end of this term. When I applied to the CF last September, the Recruiting Center was supposed to run a ROTP file concurrently with my Naval Reserve application, however, no ROTP file was created. As of right now, I have been in the reserves about a month and am beginning the application process to ROTP again next week. Just wondering if it is easier to get in when you are already in the CF, also is my GPA good enough to get in.

BTW I am a MARS Officer right now with the reserve and am applying for the same trade, if that makes a difference

Thanks


----------



## George Wallace (7 Feb 2009)

A couple of points.  First, one month in the Reserves does not make you much of an officer.  An O/Cdt perhaps.  You have a long road ahead of you, and it will not be easy.  You may even fail in your quest to become an officer.  Next; Spell Check is also an amazing program, invented to help the unfortunate illiterate appear more literate.   Now; If you want to talk to a Recruiter, perhaps a visit to the CFRC would be more in order than an Internet forum.  If you are over half way through a University Degree, I seriously don't think you have a chance with ROTP, so you should visit the CFRC and find out what program you may qualify for.


----------



## navygravy (7 Feb 2009)

Alright, I might be new to the whole CF right now, so apologies for saying that I am a MARS Officer when I should have said "training to be..." Really, I am looking for help, so for you to trash talk about that is not exactly that helpful. Also, I know personally of 3 people who have done the transfer midway through their university career, and have heard of people doing it with one year left. And I understand the recruiter would be best, I have tried that route and have been told by them to go through the Administration office at the reserve unit, however, the people necessary to answer my questions are hardly there considering it is a _reserve_ unit. So, I have emailed these questions to someone there, but I am still wondering what members of this forum had of the idea. So still if anyone has any advice, that would be great...

I just want to know if anyone knows if MARS is in demand right now (i.e. more spots than applicants) and if my GPA is going to hurt me.


----------



## - m i l l e y - (7 Feb 2009)

I got into the ROTP program after completing 3 of my 6 years of an engineering degree.  I did my original two years at Acadia and my other three at Dalhousie (I currently have one year left)  From my experience, which is very very limited (only two years in the CF training to be a NCSE), you can enter the ROTP progam during your time in school, you will not be paid back for what you have done so far and you will not qualify for any signing bonuses if any apply.  As well, at the time being I believe that only the naval engineering officer trades are in demand, so this is where you GPA/degree choice may give you some grief.

Hope this may have been helpful to you.

SM


----------



## - m i l l e y - (7 Feb 2009)

Oh, as well the CF is not favourful to University transfers once accepted in the ROTP program.  They want you to finish as fast as possible and at the same institution.  So if you plan on changing schools at all in the near future, I recommend you do so prior to entering the ROTP program as I did.


----------



## navygravy (7 Feb 2009)

Just wondering if anyone else has had any experience in this. Thanks to all those who have replied, but I am wondering if there are any other people who have got into ROTP mid way through their university career. Also if anyone has ever applied with a GPA like mine (2.3)


----------



## chris_log (7 Feb 2009)

BMackenzie said:
			
		

> Just wondering if anyone else has had any experience in this. Thanks to all those who have replied, but I am wondering if there are any other people who have got into ROTP mid way through their university career. Also if anyone has ever applied with a GPA like mine (2.3)



Lots of people apply mid way through university, the only difference it makes is that you get less of your education paid for (in other words, your loss). It matters not to the CF when you apply (up to a certain point, then they'll just tell you to finish your degree and apply as a DEO).

As for your GPA, well, apply and you'll find out.


----------

